# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Haaruitval - 16 jaar...

## Pipje

Hallo,

Sinds vorig jaar september voordat ik met de pil begon kreeg ik last van haaruitval. Ik heb altijd lang, dik, glanzend en golvend haar gehad. Nu is mijn haar slap, droog en dun. Ik ben naar de dokter geweest, al een paar keer omdat er plekjes op mijn hoofd waren waar ik veel minder haar had. Ik maak me heel erg zorgen. Ik heb momenteel wel veel stress met school (examen), werk enz. Ik waste nu de laatste 2 jaar elke dag mijn haar omdat ik het nu altijd los heb en vroeger had ik het meestal vast, daardoor waste ik mijn haar maar 2 keer per week. Nu ben geminderd naar 3 keer per week in plaats van elke dag. Ik heb van de dokter vitamine b-complex gekregen, maar dit hielp niet. Ook heb ik bloed geprikt en alles was in orde! 

De kapster zei dat ik priorin moest kopen, maar dit is erg duur en ik weet niet of het werkt. Heeft iemand daar ervaring mee?

Groetjes XXX

----------


## Pipje

Ik waste mijn baar nu zo vaak omdat het snel vettig op mijn hoofd wordt.

----------


## Niels

Hoe vaker je het wast, hoe sneller het vet wordt he..
Ik denk dat je de oplossing in de hormonale sfeer moet gaan zoeken! Heeft het inmiddels al iets opgeleverd ?

----------


## manouk

Ik zeg: stoppen met die pil en een andere vorm van anticonceptie zoeken! Die hormonenbom heeft mij alleen maar ellende gebracht (veel stress en huilen). Er is ook een verband tussen haargroei en hormonen dus denk bijna zeker dat het door die pil komt.
Ik zou idd ook wel wat minder je haar wassen, dat is sowieso beter voor je hoofdhuid. Als je het veel en grondig wast dan gaat je hoofdhuid extra vet aanmaken om de droogte te compenseren. Dus ik zou het haar wassen geleidelijk aan afbouwen. Heb ik ook gedaan  :Smile: 
Good luck!

----------

